# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Njihuni Me  Binea 48

## Bajraku

Robot që tregon shaka, reciton poezi dhe ka një përplot përsosuri njerëzore
Pothuajse çdo shtëpi në Amerikë ka një furrë me mikrovalë, toster, frigorifer, TV dhe makinë, por në të gjithë të ardhmen do të jetë në gjendje të ketë robotin tuaj. Robotët do të zënë një pjesë të madhe të jetës së brezave të ardhshëm, argumenton Lëvizja Tarracat Fondacioni. Ata do të jenë në gjendje të imitoj personalitetit të njeriut dhe do të shërbejë si asistentë profesionistë të punësuar.

 Fondacioni Tarasem  Movement e ka Binea 48 , një nga më të sofistikuar robot bërë ndonjëherë , të cilët janë në gjendje të mendojnë të pavarur dhe shprehur emocionet, dhe mund edhe të angazhohen në bisedë. Bruce Duncan , (57) ka punuar në robot për dy vjet. Gjatë kësaj periudhe ata u bënë miq të ngushtë, duke ndarë çdo ngjarje të tjera të përditshme. Para Bina te kete 'lindur48 ' më shumë se 20 orë, shkencëtarët kanë biseduar me gruan e duhur të gjakut dhe mishit, Bina Rothblatt. Kjo është një intervistë që nga fëmijëria e tij për karrierën e tij në bazën e të dhënave inteligjencës artificiale.

- Ai i dha asaj një personalitet. Asaj i pëlqen shumë filozofia . Ka te preferuar ne filma , ajo deshiron muzikë dhe këngë. Ndonjëherë është shume qesharake. Dini dhe tregoni shaka , - tha Duncan. Duncan është i bindur se teknologjia përfundimisht do të jetë mbi të gjitha e rëndësishme, por edhe e lirë.


- Ju do të jenë në gjendje, për shembull, të bisedoni me gjyshen e saj të vdekur shumë vite pasi ju janë mbaruar me bisedë të fundit me të vërtetë. Gjithashtu, studentët do të jenë në gjendje për të mësuar rreth figurave historike përmes robotëve të tyre.

----------


## xfiles

Faleminderit per lajmin, vetem se do kishte qene me mire ne anglisht se sa i perkthyer tmerresisht keq me nje shqipe te çale me google translate.

----------

